# Sound sytem help



## Chief D (Jan 16, 2006)

Does anyone know anything about the stock audio system in the 'o5? I have searched and can't find much first-hand info. I will definitely change out the head unit for an MP3 -no problem there. Where are all the speakers located, and what size are they? The ones I can find are all small (3in?) I would like to bump up the size and quality without cutting up my baby too much to put in more. I would also like to put in some 10s without losing trunk space or backseat. Any thoughts? I want to keep it as stock as possible 'cause it is still my daily driver, but I would also like more _audio _muscle in my muscle car.


----------



## Empaler (Dec 24, 2004)

i just installed a system in my Goat . If you are concerned about space you will have to lose your spare and put big 12 sub there! i got 3 10's in the back EQ, 2 Capicitor, mtx thunder 1501D Mtx thunder 404 for highs no trunk space . this car will not have no space if you do a setup like mine but check aroud some people have a stealth like syytem check out the searh for systems.:seeya:


----------



## Chief D (Jan 16, 2006)

My other car has a boxed set of Punch tens in the trunk, two Rockford amps mounted on the back of the rear seats(which can drop flat) and I changed out two sixes and two six by nines with Infinity component speakers. Sony xplode head unit that flips closed and looks very stealth when off. I would like to transfer everything to the GTO, but none of it will fit!
How in the Hell is there more space in my Tiburon than My GTO?
It cheeses me off that the stock set up in the Goat is all small speakers.
Plus, I can't give up the spare, I have already replaced one tire. (did you know that a flat will not fit in the trunk?)
Thanks for the advice though.


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

I replaced the head unit with the Kenwood flip screen, DVD, CD, MP3 player. Switched out all the speakers with Mempis brand and then installed a huge Memphis 5 channel amp in the trunk, mounted on the gas tank frame. Finally the shop custom built two 10" sub boxes, one for each side of the trunk. They fit nicely and don't take up any trunk space. All in all a little over $5K spent but man, what a system!!.........arty: 

JET


----------



## k1200lt (Jan 18, 2006)

All these kick*ss setups & no photos?????


----------



## Chief D (Jan 16, 2006)

J.E.T. said:


> I replaced the head unit with the Kenwood flip screen, DVD, CD, MP3 player. Switched out all the speakers with Mempis brand and then installed a huge Memphis 5 channel amp in the trunk, mounted on the gas tank frame. Finally the shop custom built two 10" sub boxes, one for each side of the trunk. They fit nicely and don't take up any trunk space. All in all a little over $5K spent but man, what a system!!.........arty:
> 
> JET


Who did your set-up? 
I am now worried about a new head-unit being able to interface with the steering wheel controls and instrument cluster. Any problems there?
Photos would be sweet.


----------



## J.E.T. (Sep 30, 2005)

Chief D said:


> Who did your set-up?
> I am now worried about a new head-unit being able to interface with the steering wheel controls and instrument cluster. Any problems there?
> Photos would be sweet.


I'll have to dig the photos out. I put 'em up at that "other" GTO site in the stereo section. You can go there and do a search to see 'em quicker. The shop that did the work does all my vehicles along with most of the high end work in central FL. 


JET


----------



## GoatMann (Jul 20, 2006)

*Eclipse...*

Hi guys, 

i'm new hear to the GTO scene, I just came from the Scion Scene, I turned in my 05' Sooped up Xb for my goat. 

I know hard core stereo's and also work for Fujitsu Who makes Eclipse Audio components. If you want the big boom without sacrificing minimal trunk space in the GTO, go Eclipse, they have the least Box surface requirments on the market. You can get a compact box inserted to the side of your trunk with one SW9120 or a SW9100. It will rump harder than any blaupunkt or any other dual sub set up out there. Just upgrade your other component speakers and definately your head unit for best sound quality and proper channeling. The speakers that come with the GTO are clearly teribble, and respectally shows how "Good" blaupunkt really is. 

Anyway's, if anyone one lives in my area (Laguna Hills, CA - SowCow) and ever needs car stereo install help, i'm more that willing to volunteer to help out, that is if you provide lunch! LOL. I've installed custom stereo's for some years now, I know that Eclipse is at the top of the game when it comes to ultime sound quality. 

I trust some will find this info helpfull, and for those whome already know car stereo lingo, respects... Enjoy. 

Flame on...


----------



## tha joker (Feb 10, 2005)

k1200lt said:


> All these kick*ss setups & no photos?????



If you want pics you will need to go to the other forum cause this one is for retirees that hardly ever post.
you will find alot of different systems over there.


----------



## tungstenmw (Jul 11, 2006)

do the steering wheel controls still work with a newly installed audio system? that's gonna be the deciding factor as to if i upgrade the system or not


----------



## BostonF4$ (Jun 21, 2006)

Goatman...you drove a scion XB ahhahahahahhaahahhaahaahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhaahhahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
:lol: 

Well at least you came to your senses. I wouldn't tell too many people that. I'd rather drive a moped on the highway with a guy on the back and a rainbow sticker taped to my sped helmet

And I'm serious when I say that.


----------



## SJAndrew (Sep 28, 2004)

I cranked the stock amp in my car and it sounds a lot better - perfectly acceptable for me. 

I used to get heavy duty audio upgrades when I was younger, now it just seems like a waste to me. The amount of fidelity you can achieve in a car is not worth a heavy investment in my opinion. And, the stock trunk is small enough without speakers added. 

I used to like the big boom of a loud stereo, now I just find it annoying. I guess I prefer the sweet music of the LS2 over the annoying thump thump of an obnoxious stereo.


----------



## burnz (Jul 26, 2006)

SJAndrew said:


> I cranked the stock amp in my car and it sounds a lot better - perfectly acceptable for me.
> 
> I used to get heavy duty audio upgrades when I was younger, now it just seems like a waste to me. The amount of fidelity you can achieve in a car is not worth a heavy investment in my opinion. And, the stock trunk is small enough without speakers added.
> 
> I used to like the big boom of a loud stereo, now I just find it annoying. I guess I prefer the sweet music of the LS2 over the annoying thump thump of an obnoxious stereo.


:agree still wish they put the bose sys. in it love the way my truck sounds, it"s so clear. buy the way how the heat out there. use to live in aroura on tempel.


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

Retirees is right me thinks. Guys..... You have an LS1 or LS2 Powerplant pumping a couple of major subs right out the A$% end of this psycho car. Turn the dang stereo off and roll down the winders boyz........:willy:


----------



## dustin60 (Jun 28, 2006)

Where is the stock amp located? i have 3 10's in mine with no trunk space and its almost too much thump. i think by adjusting the stock amp i can get the sound i want and get my trunk back.


----------



## dustin60 (Jun 28, 2006)

nevermind on the above post...i found the answer to my question!!!


----------



## twofast4u (Aug 2, 2006)

Chief D said:


> Does anyone know anything about the stock audio system in the 'o5? I have searched and can't find much first-hand info. I will definitely change out the head unit for an MP3 -no problem there. Where are all the speakers located, and what size are they? The ones I can find are all small (3in?) I would like to bump up the size and quality without cutting up my baby too much to put in more. I would also like to put in some 10s without losing trunk space or backseat. Any thoughts? I want to keep it as stock as possible 'cause it is still my daily driver, but I would also like more _audio _muscle in my muscle car.



Hey, if you want some good deals on any audio equipment let me know a friend of mine owns a car audio business and I can try and get some good deals on something you may want. Also another friend of mine and me also run a little car audio bussiness out of his garage and if you have any questins just give a holler [email protected] and my aim screen name is quicsilver28.


----------



## 06GeeTeeOOH (Jul 2, 2006)

i dont have a problem with the stock system i like it


----------



## RUSTYM38 (Aug 31, 2006)

*Display*



J.E.T. said:


> I replaced the head unit with the Kenwood flip screen, DVD, CD, MP3 player. Switched out all the speakers with Mempis brand and then installed a huge Memphis 5 channel amp in the trunk, mounted on the gas tank frame. Finally the shop custom built two 10" sub boxes, one for each side of the trunk. They fit nicely and don't take up any trunk space. All in all a little over $5K spent but man, what a system!!.........arty:
> 
> JET


HEY JET, i have a pioneer flip screen system i just took out of my truck before i traded it for my gto, is there a way to keep the in dash display and steering wheel controls after going to an aftermarket setup??? thanks, russ


----------



## alptbird (Feb 20, 2006)

RUSTYM38 said:


> HEY JET, i have a pioneer flip screen system i just took out of my truck before i traded it for my gto, is there a way to keep the in dash display and steering wheel controls after going to an aftermarket setup??? thanks, russ


 in dash display no. steering wheel yes. you can find the steering wheel interfaces at www.crutchfield.com in the install or remote accessories section but yes you may keep the steering wheel functions. but your dash will nit read the same.


----------



## RUSTYM38 (Aug 31, 2006)

*thanks*

i appreciate the help, although it's ashamed no one makes an interface for the dash??!!


----------



## alptbird (Feb 20, 2006)

RUSTYM38 said:


> i appreciate the help, although it's ashamed no one makes an interface for the dash??!!


 I know if they did i would replace my head unit today but it is too nice to have the dash display things.


----------



## GoatMann (Jul 20, 2006)

BostonF4$ said:


> Goatman...you drove a scion XB ahhahahahahhaahahhaahaahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahhaahhahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
> :lol:
> 
> Well at least you came to your senses. I wouldn't tell too many people that. I'd rather drive a moped on the highway with a guy on the back and a rainbow sticker taped to my sped helmet
> ...



Dont hate... I also had a 1970 Dodge Dart Swinger with a 454 7.2 Liter 440HP. 

OH as for the XBox???

Eclipse head unit, 2 x JbL Subs w/ 1000watts sub frequency. 750 watts Mid back JBL 6 1/2 speakers all mid range with advanced crossover system. 1.5 Farad Capacitor. 80amp Jumbo Fuze kit. 

Body Mods 
Matching Spoiler , Custom painted interior with mathching steering wheel cover.

Power Mods 
K&N Cold Air intake. Flowmaster Muffler 5" Tip, , DC Sport Headers 

Suspension Mods 
Tanabe 2.2 inch drop springs

Wheel and Tire 
18-inch White Powder Coat with chrome bezel and rivits 

Other Mods 
Thor 2 way pager alarm system with remote start.


----------



## GTJoe (Jun 28, 2006)

Body Mods 
Matching Spoiler , Custom painted interior with mathching steering wheel cover.

Power Mods 
K&N Cold Air intake. Flowmaster Muffler 5" Tip, , DC Sport Headers 

Suspension Mods 
Tanabe 2.2 inch drop springs

*****************************************************
Goatmann...
5" exhaust tip? Isnt that more displacement than the actual engine is? j/k


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

06GeeTeeOOH said:


> i dont have a problem with the stock system i like it


:agree 
I wish i could plug the engine into my stereo and blare that. anyone know how to do that?:rofl:


----------



## StaleyCornell (Oct 20, 2006)

wait....a 454 in a Dodge Dart? isn't that an insult to a 70's MOPAR muscle car? 426 would have been nice.....ohh, or maybe even a 440 + 6.

Sorry guys, Im still a MOPAR guy at heart! :cheers


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

Did they even do a HEMI Dart in 1970? I am not so sure even about the 440 Wedge! Oh well. GM blue blood here. I am not really a MOPAR guy. They did make some really cool stuff though. Would love to have a 1970 Challenger Hemi. (who wouldn"t). Saw a ragtop version with the sixpack, purple and all being raffled in Edmonton at that psycho mall up there. Gawd that thing was BadASS. Had a COPO Camaro too. THM400 tranny, 427 - gnarly. Bought too many tickets there eh, but didnt win a darn thing dontcha know.


----------



## StaleyCornell (Oct 20, 2006)

Yeah they didnt make a Hemi Dart nor 440 i dont think, either. Just a 340, i think. Ahh... a Hemi Challenger...oh yes. I have a model of one from the movie VANISHING POINT on my mantle. I saw a car show here in Memphis that had a Viper motor in a 70' Charger...it looked so out of place in that car!Always wanted to own/restore an old MOPAR but they are very expensive and time consuming....and thats what I dont have much of, time and money. But one can dream... haha


----------



## nagoat (Oct 21, 2006)

Chief D said:


> My other car has a boxed set of Punch tens in the trunk, two Rockford amps mounted on the back of the rear seats(which can drop flat) and I changed out two sixes and two six by nines with Infinity component speakers. Sony xplode head unit that flips closed and looks very stealth when off. I would like to transfer everything to the GTO, but none of it will fit!
> How in the Hell is there more space in my Tiburon than My GTO?
> It cheeses me off that the stock set up in the Goat is all small speakers.
> Plus, I can't give up the spare, I have already replaced one tire. (did you know that a flat will not fit in the trunk?)
> Thanks for the advice though.


a flat will fit if you put the cardboard in the backseat 
in just had one recently


----------



## nagoat (Oct 21, 2006)

assuming you've removed the spare and put it on your car that is


----------

